# 622 Version "F"



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

I just received an "F" version yesterday, and was wondering how many of you also have one?

Anyone with a higher version letter?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's a REVISION of MAIN BOARD.

SW version is different things.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I have an F and I have audio/video via HDMI. No problems with it yet. Some posted elsewhere that they have a G. H should be just around the corner.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

P Smith said:


> It's a REVISION of MAIN BOARD.
> 
> SW version is different things.


Yes, I know that. I just wanted to know if that was the latest revision or if there are newer ones out there.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

I just received a replacement 622 yesterday and it's mainboard revision H.

.....G


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

These could be build batch letters not necessarily revisions to the hardware, unless someone knows for sure.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

We can separate them by BuildconfigID - those four letters after SW or bootstrap version.


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

P Smith said:


> We can separate them by BuildconfigID - those four letters after SW or bootstrap version.


How do I find the REV #?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

on back of your receiver you can see white label with a few numbers, check last letter of MAINBOARD number


----------



## primetimeguy (Sep 30, 2006)

Just had a new Dish (switched from Charter) install and it was version H.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

boylehome said:


> I have an F and I have audio/video via HDMI. No problems with it yet. Some posted elsewhere that they have a G. H should be just around the corner.


Same here except I send my audio via optical to my a/v receiver. No problems with hdmi at all! I've had it since July.


----------



## teddy (Jun 9, 2006)

boylehome said:


> I have an F and I have audio/video via HDMI. No problems with it yet. Some posted elsewhere that they have a G. H should be just around the corner.


I have the F also. No problems whatsoever.:hurah:


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

teddy said:


> I have the F also. No problems whatsoever.:hurah:


Yes, My F and B receiver have no problems. We should all knock on wood.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I have a "D" version and I have no problems. I don't think it has anything to do with these alpha versions.


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

I have an F revision/batch and have audio dropout issues and some minor pixelization issues from time to time. I just live with it as there is nothing I can do about it and every piece of HD equipment I've ever owned has had some bugs in this regard.

Mike


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

So, anyone with these new boxes popped the lid to see if the HDMI port has been redesigned?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It should be obvious redeisgn - use that type of HDMI socket what have additional flap at top what will be holded by a screw to rear panel.


----------

